# Forum > News > Trade Support > Scam Reports >  [Resolved] Dispute with BERAccounts

## jontebs

Hi,

So for a few months ago I bought a druid with Mage Tower appearances and Mists of Panadaria Challange mode gear from BERA Accounts.

Everything went really smooth and I paid both the seller and BERA for the druid.

Time went on and suddenly I recieved an email from the previous owner that claimed that he wanted the account back (by buying it back). This is what was in the email:

"Hey man!
How are you doing?

I'm the guy you bought the druid from (mop cm, wod cm and mage tower skins), via bera as middleman.

I hope everything is fine with the druid and you are enjoying the character.
I do have a question though. I already asked Bera to contact you for this aswell, but just in case he forgot: Would you be interested in selling the druid back to me? The reason is, that my girlfriend recently started playing WoW and really likes druids...
Bera told me, that you are mainly interested in unlocking the skins on your main account and would then maybe sell the character again?

Please let me know if you are interested in selling (once you have unlocked the skins)! I know that we would have to wait a bit first, due to 30 day cooldown on account transfers, but I just want to know, if I should look for a different druid or if you are interested.

Regards,
Prakash"

I replied back nicely and said that it would be no problem to sell it back to him once I got it to my own account. Then I contacted BERA Accounts on Skype and told him that he contacted me and posted screenshots of the email. BERA told me to ignore his emails. So I did..

Here's a screenshot of the conversation:

Imgur: The magic of the Internet

After a few weeks went on and I recieved an email from Blizzard saying this:

BERA replied that he was trying to reach out/contact the previous owner and he confirmed that it was him taking back the game time and the character boost. With the reason that he had some problem with his bank (I did not really understand this part).

Imgur: The magic of the Internet

I said that I did not really care about the money of the level boost and the gametime, I just wanted the druid transfered to my own account.
Time went on and BERA told me that the live chat for transferring the character was closed since 2 months back (I did not get any information about this at all when I bought the account btw).
I accepted it and waited for it to open. I told BERA that I was scared of losing the account since the previous owner sent me emails about that he wanted it back. BERA told me "dont worry he cannot reclaim the account anyway".

Today, when I arrived at home from my parents house, I was going to check so that the druid was still there (I've checked the mail every second day or so just to see everything is alright since I was worried as you can tell).
When I log onto my email I see an email has been sent out from Blizzard Customer Support 2 days ago, here's a screenshot of the email:

Imgur: The magic of the Internet

I immediately wrote to BERA on Skype saying that someone took the account. He replied that he does not understand.
We had a conversation where my frustration was growing bigger and bigger when I realized that he cannot do anything about it. He started to call me a a liar and that I made up the story since no one has the ID proof for this account since it's a fake account with a fake name. Our conversation did not end nicely, I called him a scammer and out of my frustration I called him bad things (bad on my part).

And here I am, stuck with a transcation I did to BERA accounts and his customer for 450Euro, with no account and this email from Blizzard.

My conversation with BERA ended with that I got really angry for getting accused for lying when I'm the one that lost the money.

So please, either suspend this guy or I'm going to keep making posts on the account from different IP adresses to warn about BERA Accounts because his replies got me 100% sure that he is involved in this scam. I lost my money and my account, and I got nothing but being called a liar. I find that very unprofessional and I'm extremely offended by all of this.

Also I still lack an explanation of HOW someone can recall an account that has no real persons name on it. I also have no reason of lying about this since I cannot get the money back anyways. All I want is the account back that I bought from him. I have no clue about how to prove myself in this situation I'm put in since it's an account that is created by BERA himself and I had no details about the account other than my email that was put on it.

Some screenshots from my conversation with BERA (there is alot more, I got nothing to hide):

Imgur: The magic of the Internet

Imgur: The magic of the Internet

The persons name on the account was David Герасимов which when I translate it using a cryllic translator is David Gerasimov

----------


## BERAccounts

I haven't read Jonteb's comment. I will try to keep my answer as short as possible.

Buyer was trying to sell his character since few weeks and he also tried to chargeback previous owner of the account via Paypal but, he lost the dispute. Just two days later, magically, his account has been recalled by a mysterios person according to his claims. *First of all, it was a character only sale which means he purchased a character and we moved it to a brand new account*.

Character has been purchased from a Russian seller. *I made a brand new account by using 'David' as first name and 'Герасимов' as last name*. *Character has been moved to this brand new account that is created 'specifically' by me*. So in this case, *account was registered under fake ownership details*. According to Jonteb's claim, account has been recovered by someone via Blizzard Support Service which is not even realistic. If he would say that character is disappeared, I would say it is possible even after few months. But an account that is registered under fake ownership details getting recalled, not even a possibility. It is just delusional. 

1- Original owner never had access to the account that is created by me. New account has been registered with 'Different First Name' - 'Different Country (Germany)' - 'Different Birth Date' - 'Different Mail Adress and Secret Answer'. That means, original owner of the character doesn't have matching identification documents for perform a recall via Blizzard Customer Support.

2- Previous owner's first name is 'P***' and last name is 'M***'. This can be confirmed by Jonteb's Paypal history since he paid to him directly. That means, previous owner of the account doesn't have matching identification documents for perform a recall via Blizzard Customer Support.


BEST REGARDS

----------


## jontebs

> I haven't read Jonteb's comment. I will try to keep my answer as short as possible.
> 
> Buyer was trying to sell his character since few weeks and he also tried to chargeback previous owner of the account via Paypal but, he lost the dispute. Just two days later, magically, his account has been recalled by a mysterios person according to his claims. *First of all, it was a character only sale which means he purchased a character and we moved it to a brand new account*.
> 
> Character has been purchased from a Russian seller. *I made a brand new account by using 'David' as first name and 'Герасимов' as last name*. *Character has been moved to this brand new account that is created 'specifically' by me*. So in this case, *account was registered under fake ownership details*. According to Jonteb's claim, account has been recovered by someone via Blizzard Support Service which is not even realistic. If he would say that character is disappeared, I would say it is possible even after few months. But an account that is registered under fake ownership details getting recalled, not even a possibility. 
> 
> 1- Original owner never had access to the account that is created by me. New account has been registered with 'Different First Name' - 'Different Country (Germany)' - 'Different Birth Date' - 'Different Mail Adress and Secret Answer'. That means, original owner of the character doesn't have matching identification documents for perform a recall via Blizzard Customer Support.
> 
> 2- Previous owner's first name is 'P***' and last name is 'M***'. This can be confirmed by Jonteb's Paypal history since he paid to him directly. That means, previous owner of the account doesn't have matching identification documents for perform a recall via Blizzard Customer Support.
> ...


What is really frustrating is that you say that it's not realistic that the account was recalled, yet here I am with a mail from Blizzard that someone reclaimed the account with an email that does not even show in the email, k***@gmail.com

I'm put in a situation where I feel extremely scammed and all BERA does is laugh at me on Skype and call me a liar. Why would I even come up with something like this? what do I get out of it? I already paid for the account and it's simply lost. There was no proof at all about the account being put in a non-realistic name either. I got nothing at the purchase other than the login details.

Also, according to the screenshots BERA himself says that he "know what this is", where he explains that this is a Blizzard Recovery ticket, which requires an ID as a proof, which clearly shows that I'm not making up this story - after all I already paid for the account and had it until 2 days ago when it was taken from me. Why would someone even lie about that? what would the benefit for me be for doing so? I can't get any money back either way, so telling me that I make up the whole thing just does not make any sense and there is literally 0 logic to it.

I'm a 31 year old guy with a stable job, the money for the account is not anything I care about at all - what I do care about though is being scammed and STOLEN on this money and the account itself from a guy that is trying to protect himself by selling accounts that are recalled.

What is even more strange is that if it was a fake name there would be absolutely 0 chance that someone could recall it, yet here I am without an account, while BERA is telling me that because of this I am lying. Put yourself in my situation where I'm left without any details about the account owner or anything when I recieved it from BERA, and one day it's just gone. How do I even know there was no person under this name? All of that just points towards him being involved in the scam.

So refering to what he stated in the last post:

*"I made a brand new account by using 'David' as first name and 'Герасимов' as last name. Character has been moved to this brand new account that is created 'specifically' by me."*

If it was made by BERA account, then he is 100% involved in recalling the account since there seems to be a guy with EXACTLY that name, otherwise they wouldn't be able to recall the account.
I already provided a screenshot that shows it was changed without my approval. Here it is again:

Imgur: The magic of the Internet

Also him not really being cooperative is really frustrating.. all I get is him laughing in my face, telling me no one would every believe me and claiming that I made up the whole story, for what reason? why would I make up a story of an account that I already paid for? I can't get the money back either way. So his arguments really fails.

Imgur: The magic of the Internet

Imgur: The magic of the Internet

And then he blocked me on Skype.

There are also multiple reports on BERA on epicnpc and he even got suspended/banned there due to similar scenarios. There has been people messaging me on epic NPC about being scammed by this guy as well. He needs to be stopped, right now.

Oh btw I did not try to recharge back my money without talking to BERA - I simply followed the instructions from BERA after the account was recalled, which he told me to try to make a dispute/charge back on Paypal. They simply answered they couldnt help me. Here's a screenshot as proof of that he told me to dot his (so him saying I tried to take it back is absolutely abrsurd when it was his own instructions I was following, that is no argument at all.. he is simply trying to trick us into thinking he's the good guy here and to put the blame on me):

Imgur: The magic of the Internet

----------


## jontebs

I opened a ticket on the blizzard customer support without logging into an account (didnt know this worked).



They are asking me to send a photo of the ID of the account owner, which I did not get from BERA. According to him there is no photo ID since there is no one that has the name on the account (he claims it was a fake name, but there is no proof of that), and it seems someone has sent in a photo of an ID since the account is taken back via account restoration somehow. So clearly BERA is lying about the name being fake in the first place, otherwise none of this would have happened.



I'm now stuck with a blizzard mail where they want me to provide a photo of the ID which I never got since BERA claimed the name was fake.



Please see attached screenshot.

Imgur: The magic of the Internet

Guys, THIS GUY IS A SCAMMER, please do something about it, perma ban him and shut down his business! He is also banned on EpicNPC and there are several disputes pointing towards him being a scammer. I recieved multiple messages in my inbox on epicnpc too saying they were too scammed by this guy. It is clear this is a pattern he is continueing with since there has been no action against him.

----------


## BERAccounts

Another dramatic & emotional message. I am holding my tears by force.

Before I start, I have to mention that I have never been suspended because of being a fraudster. I have been suspended two months due to providing name change service to my customers. Not because these reasons that you are talking about for make your claims look more believeable. I have been disputed only 3 times in past 2.5 years and all of these cases were resolved one way or another. I always honored my Warranty & Terms without any hesitation when I needed to do. There is a reason behind my reputation.

Account has been created specifically for you and registered under fake ownership details. After payment, I have delivered this brand new account to you and you have changed details immediately. You were going to purchase name change service and move this character to your own account, that was your purpose. 

No need to mention that transfer cooldown is 30 days while you have this account since past 3 months. Probably you have already moved this character to another account before coming up with this non-sense claim. Where is the proof of this character still being inside of the account that I have created? Where is the proof of this account has been recovered by some magical figure? I am running this business on highest level since 2017. I was born at night but not last night. 

If you would say that character has been disappeared from the account, I would say that it might be possible even after months. But a brand new account that is registered under fake details and created only for you getting recalled via Blizzard Customer Service? You must be 15 IQ if you are going to stick with that story.

Registered Full Name: David Герасимов (First Name in Latin Alphabet & Last Name in Cyrillic Alphabet) 
Country: Germany 
Account's Age: 3 Months

Everybody who in this business can easily determine this account has been registered under fake ownership details and there is no way for this account getting recalled by a magical figure. You should pick a better excuse kiddo.

----------


## BERAccounts

> They are asking me to send a photo of the ID of the account owner, which I did not get from BERA. According to him there is no photo ID since there is no one that has the name on the account (he claims it was a fake name, but there is no proof of that), and it seems someone has sent in a photo of an ID since the account is taken back via account restoration somehow. So clearly BERA is lying about the name being fake in the first place, otherwise none of this would have happened.


Currently, you are comfirming what I am defending for. In this world, there are nobody who can provide ID for this account. Everybody can determine that 'David Герасимов - Germany' combination is fake even by smelling these letters from their screens. 





> I'm now stuck with a blizzard mail where they want me to provide a photo of the ID which I never got since BERA claimed the name was fake.


How I can provide ID for an account that is registered fake ownership details? EU Name - RU Last Name - EU Country. While creating a new Battle.net account for these type of character only sales, you have to have matching last names on both new and main account. Since seller was from Russia, I had to use his last name which is 'Герасимов' on his own alphabet. Then I filled the rest of the blank areas with latin alphabet randomly.





> Guys, THIS GUY IS A SCAMMER, please do something about it, perma ban him and shut down his business! He is also banned on EpicNPC and there are several disputes pointing towards him being a scammer. I recieved multiple messages in my inbox on epicnpc too saying they were too scammed by this guy. It is clear this is a pattern he is continueing with since there has been no action against him.


15 IQ. I repeat, I haven't been suspended by any reason that is connected with fraud. I have temporarily suspended for 2 months because of providing name change services.

----------


## monkaS

really strange that new account have been recalled? yes character transfer can be reversed even after monthes, but only person who paid for game and registered account can recall account, even with the fake name. it's bera, but i dont think he had a reason to do it, since his large business over there

----------


## BERAccounts

> really strange that new account have been recalled? yes character transfer can be reversed even after monthes, but only person who paid for game and registered account can recall account, even with the fake name. it's bera, but i dont think he had a reason to do it, since his large business over there


Even on accounts with fake ownership details, you have to provide identification documents. If account would have registered under imaginary name and last name such as 'WoW Player1', you could maybe perform a recall with prepaid codes that has been used on the account and you could also confirm your identity with IP adress that you were logging to the account constantly. 

But in this case, it is a fake name with real names combined. Literally no way to pull a recall without identification documents. 

TIMELINE: I created a brand new account > Seller transferred his character to the new account > I comfirmed product is there > Buyer paid to seller directly > I have delivered account to the buyer

I had this account under my possession for like maybe 30 minutes or less. No need to mention that he had this account without any issues since past 3 months. But lately, buyer was asking to me if he can sell this account since he wasn't playing Druid anymore. If I would have wanted, I could get account details from buyer just in few seconds. 

Product was a basic MoP CM + Legion Mage Tower Druid. No point of me performing a recall for this below average product for my tier.

----------


## jontebs

> really strange that new account have been recalled? yes character transfer can be reversed even after monthes, but only person who paid for game and registered account can recall account, even with the fake name. it's bera, but i dont think he had a reason to do it, since his large business over there


Exactly.. strange that someone recalled the account? Why would I ever make up something like this, I cannot get my money back either way. You have screenshots as proof. He is telling me I made up the whole story to act innocent. I get absolutely 0 out of making a dispute/posting this here since the money is already gone and Paypal wont give me the money back. 

I dont see the point in posting this if I was not telling the truth, I get nothing at all out of it.

Also check: Scammed on account bought from BERA Accounts | EpicNPC Marketplace

Several other users have reported being scammed by BERA aswell. Are we all liars then? Are we all making this up for fun or what?

----------


## jontebs

> Even on accounts with fake ownership details, you have to provide identification documents. If account would have registered under imaginary name and last name such as 'WoW Player1', you could maybe perform a recall with prepaid codes that has been used on the account and you could also confirm your identity with IP adress that you were logging to the account constantly. 
> 
> But in this case, it is a fake name with real names combined. Literally no way to pull a recall without identification documents. 
> 
> TIMELINE: I created a brand new account > Seller transferred his character to the new account > I comfirmed product is there > Buyer paid to seller directly > I have delivered account to the buyer
> 
> I had this account under my possession for like maybe 30 minutes or less. No need to mention that he had this account without any issues since past 3 months. But lately, buyer was asking to me if he can sell this account since he wasn't playing Druid anymore. If I would have wanted, I could get account details from buyer just in few seconds. 
> 
> Product was a basic MoP CM + Legion Mage Tower Druid. No point of me performing a recall for this below average product for my tier.


There still is no proof that this was a fake name. How can you prove it? if you stand by your point that it's a fake name - prove it. It is recalled, and as you say, no one can recall it unless they have a photo of the ID, yet it has been recalled. Which is why this proves you are lying about it and you know it.

----------


## BERAccounts

> Exactly.. strange that someone recalled the account? Why would I ever make up something like this, I cannot get my money back either way. You have screenshots as proof. He is telling me I made up the whole story to act innocent. I get absolutely 0 out of making a dispute/posting this here since the money is already gone and Paypal wont give me the money back. 
> 
> I dont see the point in posting this if I was not telling the truth, I get nothing at all out of it.
> 
> Also check: Scammed on account bought from BERA Accounts | EpicNPC Marketplace
> 
> Several other users have reported being scammed by BERA aswell. Are we all liars then? Are we all making this up for fun or what?


There is only one 15 IQ person named Rushing who claims to be a doctor with uploading his diploma to his posts. Story is, he purchased a character from me in the past. He managed to getting banned after a successful name change. Even tho I was right, admin found me guilty for providing name change service even via third party providers. I refunded to this person (Rushing) in full. There is only one person who did a comment against me and even he has been fully refunded in the past. But yeah several people commenting in your eyes because you are seeing things double/triple. Go to an eye doctor immediately. 




> I dont see the point in posting this if I was not telling the truth, I get nothing at all out of it.


When having a free vanity character without payment became nothing? You had an account which is registered under fake details and you are having ownership of it since 3 months. You can fake this situation with many ways because I don't even know if it is the same account or not. So if you get a refund from me, character comes for free. Don't say you are not getting anything from it.

----------


## monkaS

> Exactly.. strange that someone recalled the account? Why would I ever make up something like this, I cannot get my money back either way. You have screenshots as proof. He is telling me I made up the whole story to act innocent. I get absolutely 0 out of making a dispute/posting this here since the money is already gone and Paypal wont give me the money back. 
> 
> I dont see the point in posting this if I was not telling the truth, I get nothing at all out of it.
> 
> Also check: Scammed on account bought from BERA Accounts | EpicNPC Marketplace
> 
> Several other users have reported being scammed by BERA aswell. Are we all liars then? Are we all making this up for fun or what?


Well its very strange thing thats account have been recalled i mean. Because if original druid owner taked his druid back it should be like you druid just dissapeared from the new account, or with a little chance just permament banned. not like your account recalled, because druid owner dont have rights to this account, he don't know payment methods, first email which blizzard asking to recall account. Герасимов its real russian second name, maybe its not fits with druid owners paypal but it still real, maybe it was his friend/girlfriend paypal account. But druid owner still can't recall this account, he can take back druid but not your fresh account, no way. maybe his surname fits with this new account but he didn't know other details which needed to recall. And if bera was a middleman, why you blaming him? he just maked sure that each of you received money and account. Go to your bank and try return your payment, its druid owner blame that character or account missing for sure, even he sended you this emails that he wanted account back. Ye bera had several disputes against him i read them, but it was because of original owners of account that went scam and recalled their accounts, or because of blizzard bans for account selling/sharing. Its a very hard rule that seller takes full response of it, and its hitting hard when you need full compensate buyer when original owner became a dick or blizzard banned for account selling cause its illegal, if you were a seller you could understand, so i dont think bera is a natural scammer like recall account and sell it one more tim, then again, he just facing problems with owners or with blizzard ban machine, also customers can abuse fake recalls too

----------


## BERAccounts

> There still is no proof that this was a fake name. How can you prove it? if you stand by your point that it's a fake name - prove it. It is recalled, and as you say, no one can recall it unless they have a photo of the ID, yet it has been recalled. Which is why this proves you are lying about it and you know it.


Everybody can see that this account registered under fake details. First name is in latin alphabet, last name is in cyrillic alphabet and country is Germany. How this can be real? Even alphabets that has been used doesn't matches. 

I don't need to prove anything to you. You have purchased a character from us and it has been moved to a brand new account 3 months ago. You receive an account that is registered under fake details and having ownership of this account since day 1. It is very clear that whatever happened to this account (if it's happened), it has been caused by you.

I won't bother with your lowkey time-wasting messages. Your claim shows that you are doing this intentionally for get a refund or cover your loss if you managed to getting scammed by a third party. There is no way that someone else would be able to perform a recall on this account because 'NOBODY KNOWS THE REGISTERED DETAILS OF THE ACCOUNT'. If you have shared with a third party, then it is not my problem or fault either. 

Stop writing messages with your non-sense logic and wait till someone appears to review this case.

----------


## jontebs

> Everybody can see that this account registered under fake details. First name is in latin alphabet, last name is in cyrillic alphabet and country is Germany. How this can be real? Even alphabets that has been used doesn't matches. 
> 
> I don't need to prove anything to you. You have purchased a character from us and it has been moved to a brand new account 3 months ago. You receive an account that is registered under fake details and having ownership of this account since day 1. It is very clear that whatever happened to this account (if it's happened), it has been caused by you.
> 
> I won't bother with your lowkey time-wasting messages. Your claim shows that you are doing this intentionally for get a refund or cover your loss if you managed to getting scammed by a third party. There is no way that someone else would be able to perform a recall on this account because 'NOBODY KNOWS THE REGISTERED DETAILS OF THE ACCOUNT'. If you have shared with a third party, then it is not my problem or fault either. 
> 
> Stop writing messages with your non-sense logic and wait till someone appears to review this case.


When searching for David Герасимов it translates into David Gerasimov. I'm not born yesterday BERA.. if you google David Герасимов it will automatically show David Gerasimov, here's a screenshot of the result:

Imgur: The magic of the Internet

And since he's from russia, the russian passports are translated into normal characters, a quick google is providing me with examples of russian ID's. Go check for yourself. So on this guys passport it would say David Герасимов / David Gerasimov

He could have a latin First Name ofcourse, it's not unrealistic at all since his parents could be from Europe or whatever.

Example taken from googling russian passport on google:

https://cdni.rbth.com/rbthmedia/imag...3018412550.jpg

There is no other way that the account could be recalled if not from the person registered on it.
BERA is trying to use methods to hide truth and to act innocent when it's crystal clear he's the one doing the scam. Why would the email otherwise be changed without my approval?

ALSO, on top of that, BERA himeself is offering name change services which sends illegal documents which are faked into other names, so there is a high possibility they did just that for this account so he could resell it again since it's a high demand account from BERA trying to save his own skin as usual.

Also if you check his attitude he's clearly acting as he does not care at all. His bad mouth does not really help with the situation either. The guy has problems.

Sending his friends to try to defend him is just pathetic. He is guilty for this scam 100%, I'm in contact with Blizzard right now and will get more evidence that a photo ID was sent in to change the email of this account. I will provide more evidence as soon as/if I get anything useful out from the conversation with Blizzard.

I also spoke to other middlesmans which are claiming this is a real name nad can be used to recall the account. Also I did not share any details with anyone, nor do I have used any third party whatsoever, this is a pathetic argument.

----------


## BERAccounts

Don’t embarrass yourself anymore.

----------


## D3Boost

Please allow me some time to read all the replies and we'll go from there.

----------


## Imbalolzor

Hello,
I'm not sure if I should start a new thread here or if it's okay to continue on this one. But I will go for it here.
I'm pretty sure I was scammed by the same dude yesterday. 
So first of all, here is the link to my thread which I created yesterday with interest of buying an account on WoW Classic.
mmo...assic-wow.html

After a while I was added on the discord provided in the topic by this guy. He sent me an offer and we reached an agreement for a sale on 60 eur. I was a bit skeptical at first but eventually decided to trust him as he had a lot of +rep. Below I have included images on the full conversation with also his tag included. 
Imgur: The magic of the Internet

As you can see in pic6, it is exactly the same Discord Tag he provided in this thread: https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo...t-payouts.html
BERAccοunts#1111

I had some issues with paypal, but eventually sent him 60 euro. After that you can see that he asked me for an email. And then just blocked me. I did not receive any more information. Neither did I receive any email.

I hope you can help in giving out some justice here.

Thanks!

----------


## Ratoi Sorin

So here we are again mr flamer Bera Aslan aka best autoclaimed reseller in the marketplace.
Before adding smth to the thread i must present myself as Rushing on Epicnpc.
It seems like a deja vu what hes doing with this customer...i ve been in same situation as him but sadly i enjoyed the game for like 3 days this is how much i played his druid that was sold to me for over 1050 Euros.
Yes literally 3 days for 1065 Euro...the case concluded as him being guilty and paid me 880 Euro.
I can bring every ss ,proof this shark is the lowest human being i have encountered in my life on the internet.
I have over 50 ss how Bera Aslan acts like a pro seller till he gets his hands on the money and then the party starts.
The thread owner had the luck to play the druid for 3 months i did it for 3 days.
this guy mouth doesen t stop flaming (including my family) in the lowest way possible.
About the lvl 15 iq i bet ur capable of graduating a 6 years + college on your own sir Bera Aslan.
As stated before i can assist with any proof this so autoproclaimed the best unniverse wow seller is just a shark ,a scammer,a flamer what u wanna call it.
This guy needs to be permabanned on all forums cause the way he gets his money and treats the customers afterwards is inadmissible and unacceptable.

----------


## BERAccounts

> Hello,
> I'm not sure if I should start a new thread here or if it's okay to continue on this one. But I will go for it here.
> I'm pretty sure I was scammed by the same dude yesterday. 
> So first of all, here is the link to my thread which I created yesterday with interest of buying an account on WoW Classic.
> mmo...assic-wow.html
> 
> After a while I was added on the discord provided in the topic by this guy. He sent me an offer and we reached an agreement for a sale on 60 eur. I was a bit skeptical at first but eventually decided to trust him as he had a lot of +rep. Below I have included images on the full conversation with also his tag included. 
> Imgur: The magic of the Internet
> 
> ...


There is someone who has a discord as 'BERAccounts#1111' with a different 'A' letter. If you add my discord, you will see that we have never been contacted before. I also have max friend on Discord so I cannot add people to my main Discord anymore. 

Feel free to add my discord for confirm that it wasn't me. Discord ID: BERAccounts#1111
Also if you have verified my identity via private message on Ownedcore, please upload it aswell.

This is how how I speak - This is not my Paypal - This is not my Discord. You should verify the identity via sending private message on Ownedcore. There are many imposters that pretends as me for fraud people unfortunately.

----------


## BERAccounts

> So here we are again mr flamer Bera Aslan aka best autoclaimed reseller in the marketplace.
> Before adding smth to the thread i must present myself as Rushing on Epicnpc.
> It seems like a deja vu what hes doing with this customer...i ve been in same situation as him but sadly i enjoyed the game for like 3 days this is how much i played his druid that was sold to me for over 1050 Euros.
> Yes literally 3 days for 1065 Euro...the case concluded as him being guilty and paid me 880 Euro.
> I can bring every ss ,proof this shark is the lowest human being i have encountered in my life on the internet.
> I have over 50 ss how Bera Aslan acts like a pro seller till he gets his hands on the money and then the party starts.
> The thread owner had the luck to play the druid for 3 months i did it for 3 days.
> this guy mouth doesen t stop flaming (including my family) in the lowest way possible.
> About the lvl 15 iq i bet ur capable of graduating a 6 years + college on your own sir Bera Aslan.
> ...


You don't even have right to involve to this matter. It has been proven via GDPR that I have never logged to your account that would cause to any type of suspension. You managed to getting banned in 3 days on that specific account that was active since +10 years. Admin told me to refund to you 'just because providing name change service is illegal even if you are using third parties for it.' You have been fully refunded while you was wrong. 

How you can still sit on your computer for days and follow me on everywhere? Having another hater doesn't bothers me. You should be shame of yourself.

----------


## Ratoi Sorin

im not following anyone,this url was linked on epicnpc dispute forums where u are already been temp banned.
Ur just a rat whos trying to save his skin ,u got temp banned on epic now ur scamming and promoting your filthy business on ownedcore.
i dont have a problem with u trying to scam people,profit on their credibility its the way u act afterwards when u disrespect in the lowest mode poasible your so called customers.
For u a customer is just another victim in your filthy sewers.
U know what happens to rats afterall Aslan? they get caught.
This has to happen with you for acting like a subhuman being.
Your business needs to be shutted down so u realise this is not the way u treat people.
How many more customers u need to fool,spit till u calm down and stop with these shady transactions.
U think we all have something with u after paying hundreds of Euro?! Ur fucking getting paid 2,3x times the accounts value but u greedy shark want more and bash people and act like a douchbag afterwards.
Tell people how u tried to scam even other resellers on your way u autoclaimed the biggest wow reseller and earned more than other resellers combined.
All these dispute u had are archived and show u don t give a fuck about people and their thoughts,u just want to earn more and more money.
I understand its in your Adn to scam ,make dirty money but for God sake stop with the godlike attitude and pay some respect for people who pay u cause they are the ones keeping you alive.
Thats why u need to be shutted down to land with your feet on the ground from your cloud u think u stand,maybe this way ull redeem yourself but i doubt it since all these "qualities" are in your blood and cant be deleted.

----------


## jontebs

> You don't even have right to involve to this matter. It has been proven via GDPR that I have never logged to your account that would cause to any type of suspension. You managed to getting banned in 3 days on that specific account that was active since +10 years. Admin told me to refund to you 'just because providing name change service is illegal even if you are using third parties for it.' You have been fully refunded while you was wrong. 
> 
> How you can still sit on your computer for days and follow me on everywhere? Having another hater doesn't bothers me. You should be shame of yourself.


First off, I'm not involved in others commenting here from other forums or other cases.

You dont understand why people are hating you? It's quite obvious they are super frustrated after you again and again tricks people into believing you are a good guy (yes even here on the forums, I speak to you Admins and other customers). When it's crystal clear you are doing the same thing over and over again without getting punished for it. 
Your tricks are sneaky and you do anything to act innocent, which in my case I know for sure (100%) that you are lying since the email was changed, and you are claiming it is not possible to send in a photo of an ID on a person which name does not exist. You also say that you are the one creating the account, which ofcourse, proves that you are lying blatantly. 
Also it is very simple to just change an existing persons firstname to whatever you want, you can do that yourself, it's very simple - anyone can do it.

This is yet just another trick from BERA trying to act innocent while making money by stealing from people. It's not OK and it has to stop!

Please admins, don't you see a pattern here? to me it's crystal clear this guy runs business on behalf of others trust, which they get only lies and gets punished in return (by him taking his customers money).

Also here's a verification that I did not speak to your so called "fake account/scammer".

Imgur: The magic of the Internet

----------


## jontebs

Btw my druid has been either moved to another account or transfered to another server or name changed. I can still track it on raiderio, but it's gone from armory:

Brajmore @ Antonidas (DE)
as you see you cannot access it on armory anymore: Error 404 - WoW

So either BERA is trying to move this druid over to another account to resell it or they just simply changed name on the character or moved it to another server. Since I cannot access the account and the email is changed, I cannot confirm.

----------


## BERAccounts

It is just hilarious. I will upload few screenshots very soon.

----------


## BERAccounts

> Hello,
> I'm not sure if I should start a new thread here or if it's okay to continue on this one. But I will go for it here.
> I'm pretty sure I was scammed by the same dude yesterday. 
> So first of all, here is the link to my thread which I created yesterday with interest of buying an account on WoW Classic.
> mmo...assic-wow.html
> 
> After a while I was added on the discord provided in the topic by this guy. He sent me an offer and we reached an agreement for a sale on 60 eur. I was a bit skeptical at first but eventually decided to trust him as he had a lot of +rep. Below I have included images on the full conversation with also his tag included. 
> Imgur: The magic of the Internet
> 
> ...


Shame on you. Today, you sent me a friend request on Discord and I thought you will realize that you were scammed by an imposter and apologize for your previous claims. But when you realize that we don’t have Discord chat history, you removed me from your list immediately.

Prove your claims or apologize to me publicly. There are warnings on my topic that says “Always verify my identity before deliver your product or send your money.”

----------


## BERAccounts

Deal has been occured at 'May 2, 2020'. You sent 325 Euro to the seller via Paypal. 

Imgur: The magic of the Internet (I marked May 2, 2020 with red line)

---

Account has been registered 'under your mail' adress at 'May 2, 2020'.

Imgur: The magic of the Internet 

---

Quick Information: What you need to purchase on a new account for being able to transfer your character to it? Battle for Azeroth + WoW Game Time. If you don't know, BFA's 110 boost is not refundable. 

---

Now, let's look at this screenshot with paying attention. What it says? It says that there was a chargeback on the account. There is nothing wrong except two very small details that I have to mention. First, 'Battle for Azeroth's 110 Boost is not refundable.' Second, Purchase Date is May 1, 2020'. If account has been created at May 2, how you can refund something that has been purchased at May 1 while this account doesn't exists? *Mind Blown*

Imgur: The magic of the Internet 

---

I don't even understand why this dispute opened against me & why I am defending something that is not even belongs to me. This dispute should occur between buyer and seller since I was just a middleman in this case. My duty ends after exchange between buyer and seller successfully completed. But whatever.

---

1- You had another account previously OR you made another account after the purchase that can be recalled easily.

2- You changed name to 'Henrik' before do the recovery so it would look like same account because notification would say “Dear Henrik” on automatic response. Also choosing 'Druid#12345' as BattleTag ID is psychological move to make it look like it is the same character's account. (I never, ever use Class names on Battletag IDs)

3- You have failed to communicate & make an agreement with seller. Then you have lost the Paypal dispute against seller . (At this point, you had %0 possibility to get a refund from the seller so you wanted to try your chance with me.)

4- Account has been 'magically recalled' after you lost the dispute against seller and character transfer cooldown is over, how ironic.

----------


## jontebs

> Deal has been occured at 'May 2, 2020'. You sent 325 Euro to the seller via Paypal. 
> 
> Imgur: The magic of the Internet (I marked May 2, 2020 with red line)
> 
> ---
> 
> Account has been registered 'under your mail' adress at 'May 2, 2020'.
> 
> Imgur: The magic of the Internet 
> ...


"Quick Information: What you need to purchase on a new account for being able to transfer your character to it? Battle for Azeroth + WoW Game Time. If you don't know, BFA's 110 boost is not refundable."

So you are saying I photoshopped that message from Blizzard or what? your story is not realistic.
Why would I even lie about something like this in the first place if I was happy with the account? you are literally making 0 sense here. You are just making up stuff to protect yourself. You can clearly see in the screenshot the 110 boost has been chargeback, no matter what you say. *You could have requested to do a chargeback on the account before I got it anyway. You haven't sent any proof when the account was CREATED, just when I got my email changed (via screesnhots). Yet another bad attempt of acting innocent from you. If you have any proof whatsoever that the account was CREATED on 2nd of may, not just changed my email, please enlighten me and send the proof here. Both you and me knows this is not the truth. The email is real. 


@D3Boost you can log into the email if you want and see this message from blizzard yourself as proof.* 

You also confirmed this on Skype that the chargeback was from previous owner, see screenshot below:

Imgur: The magic of the Internet

You are changing your story every time, just stop with this bullshit already dude.

Also why would I change the account name when I was waiting for the character to be transfered over to my own account? you gave me clear instructions that I followed. Your instructions were:

- Do not use any credit card on the account
- Do not change name or do anything that can connect the account to your real account or name

*3- You have failed to communicate & make an agreement with seller. Then you have lost the Paypal dispute against seller . (At this point, you had %0 possibility to get a refund from the seller so you wanted to try your chance with me.)*

What do you mean here? Why would I need to communicate and make an agreement with the seller? I had the account for months until it was suddenly taken away from me. I don't get your point at all. And as you say, I had 0% possibility to make a refund (which you btw TOLD ME TO TRY TO DO, ONLY YOU, NOT ME), so those money are gone either way proof - see screenshot: 

Imgur: The magic of the Internet

I also replied nicely to the "previous owner" that I would happily resell it to him for a reasonable price (which you told me to ignore), see screenshot:

https://imgur.com/Ez2DCuH

https://imgur.com/y5UoPRP

So how the hell do I failed to communicate with the previous owner? He should not even be able to recall the character in the first place since you state that you created a new account with a "fake name" which obviously was recalled. So you are lying.

I don't even think there is a guy named Prakash (previous owner that sold me the druid), I think BERA came up with this person to trick us into thinking he is real. 

Also I got reply the same day from Paypal that this transaction could not be disputed/recalled. This was *AFTER* the account was stolen from me.

*2- You changed name to 'Henrik' before do the recovery so it would look like same account because notification would say “Dear Henrik” on automatic response. Also choosing 'Druid#12345' as BattleTag ID is psychological move to make it look like it is the same character's account. (I never, ever use Class names on Battletag IDs)*

Okay so it's even more clear it's you being the scammer since you are stating here that you would never choose "Druid#22756" as battletag (which was the bnet tag for the account BERA created for me and which I never even touched at all). You just gave me more proof that you are the scammer since you say you would never, ever use class names on Battletag IDs, yet this was the name of the account I got from you.

PROOFS THAT HE IS LYING:

*As you see in these screesnhots this was when I got the account for the first time, and what is it called? "Druid#22756". So this is a proof that BERA is lying.
Quite from BERA in previous reply:

"BattleTag ID is psychological move to make it look like it is the same character's account. (I never, ever use Class names on Battletag IDs)"*

https://imgur.com/tcB7EPg
https://imgur.com/1vXmfIi

So why the hell would I change it? for what benefit? And why would I ever make this post in the first place if I was happy and nothing happened to the account? There is literally 0 logic to it. I personally don't care about either your brand or business, and I don't care about the money either - all I want is justice, since you are here lying about everything. The account was not a fake name - you took it back - you are accusing ME for lying about the whole thing when IM the one being scammed. Enough dude, this is so god damn transparent it's ridiculous you try to turn this against me when I'm the one being scammed.

I hope admins really sees that this is yet another attempt to make him look innocent when HE IS THE ONE MAKING THESE SCAMS OVER AND OVER AGAIN.

----------


## BERAccounts

The one thing you are having hard time to understand is, I am middleman on this deal. I have no responsibility to cover your loss if anything would have happened to you afterwards. If you have a problem, you need to solve it with the seller. First, you have realize that so it will make things easier for you.

There is one simple thing that you need to answer. If account has been created at May 2, how something that has been purchased at May 1 can be refunded? You are keep uploading screenshots of me while I was trying to communicate in between of you and the seller. If you say seller did a chargeback, I just go and ask about that. Does that makes me responsible? Of course not.

He also told me that he didn't performed a chargeback 'but if there was an issue caused by him, he was willing to cover your loss.' He also states that he contacted with his bank and he couldn't see any chargeback related to the previous purchases. You haven't shared account details with me so I have never confirmed that there was a chargeback either. It is just your claim against seller's opposite claim. 

Imgur: The magic of the Internet

---

I told you that you had %0 possibility to get a refund after your Paypal dispute with seller is failed. If you ask to me about how to get your money, of course I will say dispute is the only way. I told you if there is a problem, start a chargeback against to the seller, it is between you and him.

---


I have your payment screenshot that proves he is a real person. You paid directly to him, not to me. 

https://imgur.com/undefined

---

Me choosing a random Battletag doesn't proves anything. I don't note unnecessary informations about accounts that I am doing middlemanship to. Also no need to mention that every Battle.net account comes with 1 Free ID change. So applying same ID to another account takes around few minutes. This is the only explanation, otherwise if Druid#22756 has been created at May 2, how Druid#22756 can purchase a 110 Character Boost at May 1?

---

Account was under fake details, alphabet and country proves that. Also previous owner's name doesn't matches with the registered details of the account. You are saying that I made a recall to this account is absolutely nothing more but funny. I am dealing in this market since 2017 and I am the one who is making the highest amounts in this business. I maybe do more profit than every reseller in EU section combined. I have never been accused personally for recalling a product that I have sold in the past. But you are accusing me for recalling an account that doesn't even belongs to me which is non-sense.

---

You were trying to sell your account last week, you are using WTB & WTS platforms and you were in contact with the previous owner that was asking for purchase your character. How you can prove that you haven't shared login details of this account with a third party? If someone can perform a recall, they have to know the registered details of the account. Unless you share these informations with anybody, no way in the earth that can someone randomly guess the matching combination of the account.

---

Like I said again, I have no responsibility against you, it is not my problem at all. If you are telling the truth and if you have an issue with the seller or with another third party, then wish you the best for solve that.

----------


## jontebs

> The one thing you are having hard time to understand is, I am middleman on this deal. I have no responsibility to cover your loss if anything would have happened to you afterwards. If you have a problem, you need to solve it with the seller. First, you have realize that so it will make things easier for you.
> 
> There is one simple thing that you need to answer. If account has been created at May 2, how something that has been purchased at May 1 can be refunded? You are keep uploading screenshots of me while I was trying to communicate in between of you and the seller. If you say seller did a chargeback, I just go and ask about that. Does that makes me responsible? Of course not.
> 
> He also told me that he didn't performed a chargeback 'but if there was an issue caused by him, he was willing to cover your loss.' He also states that he contacted with his bank and he couldn't see any chargeback related to the previous purchases. You haven't shared account details with me so I have never confirmed that there was a chargeback either. It is just your claim against seller's opposite claim. 
> 
> Imgur: The magic of the Internet
> 
> ---
> ...


1. I have already provided screenshots of mails from Blizzard, also providing screenshots from a conversation between YOU and ME the same day proving that this is the account we are talking about Druid#22756. You also claimed that you are the one responsible for creating the account, right? since you registered an account with a fake name, so YOU created the account, and the screenshots clearly shows that Druid#22756 was the battletag, but here you are saying that you would never create an account that starts with a classname. 

Quote from you in previous post: "Also choosing 'Druid#12345' as BattleTag ID is psychological move to make it look like it is the same character's account. (I never, ever use Class names on Battletag IDs)". This already shows that you are lying. 

Proof: Imgur: The magic of the Internet and Imgur: The magic of the Internet

2. You could just make a new paypal account with that name, theres no proof he is real either. Just like you created this "fake name" on battlenet which obviously isn't fake since the account is recalled. We all know you are involved in false identity stuff, so why wouldn't you be able to create a paypal account under another name? give me a break please.

3. You never ever mentioned about the free ID change as you told me to not touch the account until the 30 days cooldown was over, as this would make it harder to transfer the druid to my account.

4. The account was 100% not registered under a fake name, since this proves that the account was taken from me: Imgur: The magic of the Internet
Who would else take back the account and access it if not the name registered on the account? yet another thing that shows that you are lying.

5.* "You were trying to sell your account last week, you are using WTB & WTS platforms and you were in contact with the previous owner that was asking for purchase your character. How you can prove that you haven't shared login details of this account with a third party? If someone can perform a recall, they have to know the registered details of the account. Unless you share these informations with anybody, no way in the earth that can someone randomly guess the matching combination of the account."* What the hell are you talking about here? I've never ever tried to sell any of my accounts on any platform. Please link me the WTB and WTS threads that I have created? Yet another bad argument as I have never used any of platforms for WTB or WTS.

Betze asked if the druid was available for sale, I said yes and provided him with an armory link, nothing more. We never talked anything further about it as he couldnt match the price I wanted to sell it for.

The only person I had a deal with was you, you and only you. And I communicated with you about it only. No third party involved, no other persons involved. Only you and the previous owner that wanted the account back ( but we can exclude the previous owner since he was not the one registered on the account, and since the account was fake nobody could recall the account you said, right?) so that leads us to only person responsible for this scam: *YOURSELF*.

6. You have a responsibility to prove that the account was registered under a fakename as you were the one selling this service to me.
I have contacted Blizzard and I cannot seem to get any information about the account at all - so how could someone then change my email to their email on the account, if the name on the account was fake as you claim?

Proof that it's not possible as I get this back from Blizzard (this also proves that I'm not making this up as you claimed before): https://imgur.com/16yIv1l

7. The character has been moved from the server it was on, so you are probably trying or have already moved it to another account to be able to resell it again and scam yet another person.

https://raider.io/characters/eu/antonidas/Brajmore
https://worldofwarcraft.com/en-gb/ch...nidas/Brajmore

8. I have REAL email answers from BLIZZARD which I'm prepared to give access to, to admins so they can see for themselves that I'm speaking the truth. They can get the login details to the mail so they see this for themselves. There is nothing to hide from me.

----------


## D3Boost

Let me get this straight.

@jontebs Did you approach BERAccounts and asked him to middleman the transaction for you? By that I mean did you find the person who wanted to sell that account to you or was BERAccounts selling the account on behalf of the original owner?

So what I want to know is whether BERAccounts had the account listed for sale in the forums and you spoke to him about buying the account.

----------


## jontebs

> Let me get this straight.
> 
> @jontebs Did you approach BERAccounts and asked him to middleman the transaction for you? By that I mean did you find the person who wanted to sell that account to you or was BERAccounts selling the account on behalf of the original owner?
> 
> So what I want to know is whether BERAccounts had the account listed for sale in the forums and you spoke to him about buying the account.


No I did not. I contacted BERAccounts to buy a druid with MT and MoP transmogs. Nothing else. He was not a middleman for me.

----------


## D3Boost

Did he have that druid listed somewhere on a forum? Could you link it?

----------


## jontebs

> Did he have that druid listed somewhere on a forum? Could you link it?


There is no post about the account here on the forums from what I can see. He linked it to me on Skype via armory when I asked about another druid he had for sale.
Also he has this big mega thread with all kinds of accounts, I'm pretty sure it was there but he has edited it out.

Imgur: The magic of the Internet

EDIT: found https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo...-features.html (Druid - Legion Mage Tower Appearences - MoP CM - Expansion Features) but I think this was the post created for me when I wanted to sell the druid again due to the chargebacks from previous owner, yes I got scared. I'm not sure though, but that's my guess.

----------


## D3Boost

Alright so you contacted him on Skype and asked to buy an account with a druid with MT and MoP transmogs. Were you told at any moment during your conversation with BERAccounts that he would only act as a middleman and not responsible for anything that happens to the account after your transaction?

To who did you send the payment?

----------


## jontebs

> Alright so you contacted him on Skype and asked to buy an account with a druid with MT and MoP transmogs. Were you told at any moment during your conversation with BERAccounts that he would only act as a middleman and not responsible for anything that happens to the account after your transaction?
> 
> To who did you send the payment?


No he never stated to be a middleman - but it was quite obvious when I had to pay the previous owner I guess.
He just said that he had an account to sell. He never said he was not responsible for anytihng that happens to the account.

I sent 2 transactions - 1 to BERA himself (100Euro) and 1 to the previous owner (350Euro).

Screenshot of the transactions:

Imgur: The magic of the Internet

----------


## D3Boost

Yes from the looks of it, it's pretty obvious that BERAccounts was reselling the account to you, but acting as a middleman to the original owner. I will just wait on BERAccounts to confirm this or if he has anything to add and we'll go from there.

@BERAccounts

----------


## BERAccounts

Product URL: https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo...-features.html (Druid - Legion Mage Tower Appearences - MoP CM - Expansion Features)

I have never listed this character on any platform till Jontebs wants me to market and sell it for him. 

---

He contacted with me and I found him what he asked for. When seller was there, I told him that we can proceed further and we moved from there. Deal hasn't been gone through me, he paid to the seller directly. I stated that product comes from another seller before we proceed further. Seller also states on his mail that I was a middleman.

Imgur: The magic of the Internet

-Seller receives 350 Euro flat payment for the product.
-We (?) are receiving 100 Euro. I don't remember who have received the money for us. (25 Euro Character Transfer - 52/53 Euro for BFA & Game Time - 22.5 Euro my fees) 

--- 

I can confirm Jontebs's screenshot as 350 + 100 Euro is correct. We have received the 100 Euro.

----------


## jontebs

> Yes from the looks of it, it's pretty obvious that BERAccounts was reselling the account to you, but acting as a middleman to the original owner. I will just wait on BERAccounts to confirm this or if he has anything to add and we'll go from there.
> 
> @BERAccounts


Let me get this straight once for all:

1. Previous owner sells the druid character
2. It gets transfered to a new account
3. The new account has a new name on it (which BERA claims to be a fake name)

If you read through the whole thread, BERA is the one that is 100% responsible for creating the new account, right? even if he is a middleman. 

And he is clearly saying the name was fake, but yet the account has been recalled from Blizzard via a photo copy of the name registered on the account. How is this possible if he was telling the truth? 

Also to transfer a character over to a new account you need the same name as previous account, but he's claiming the name is fake.
No matter what happens - this guy is running illegal copies of peoples ID's and abuses it to earn money, which is what he has done on this account too probably, then abused it even more to recall it so he can resell it again.

Because he is not. He is lying about the name being fake, thus he is 100% responsible for his actions, no matter what form he was in the sale, as it was not legit at all. otherwise every MM could scam every customer this way. I'm scammed by this guy, and he will continue to scam other people the same way since these are "the rules". Do you know how frustrating this is? Why would I open this in the first place if I was not telling the truth at all.

----------


## D3Boost

> Product URL: https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo...-features.html (Druid - Legion Mage Tower Appearences - MoP CM - Expansion Features)
> 
> I have never listed this character on any platform till Jontebs wants me to market and sell it for him. 
> 
> ---
> 
> He contacted with me and I found him what he asked for. When seller was there, I told him that we can proceed further and we moved from there. Deal hasn't been gone through me, he paid to the seller directly. I stated that product comes from another seller before we proceed further. Seller also states on his mail that I was a middleman.
> 
> Imgur: The magic of the Internet
> ...


Seller only stated you were being the middleman when he actually wanted to buyback his account. It is clear that jontebs did not know you were only acting as a middleman and not selling an account that was sold to you and secured by yourself to ensure that account recalls won't happen. Or if they happened then you had proper photo ID and anything else required to take the account back.

You sell accounts so it's totally normal for jontebs to assume that you have an inventory of account that you want to sell. But now it's clear that you are only acting as a middleman and you never mention that in your threads, nor do you mention other terms such as what happens when an account is recalled.

Unfortunately, I will have to give reason to jontebs and you will be required to refund the amount he paid you for the account which is 350 EUR (or come up with an agreement with the buyer such as installment payments or another account of equal value). The other 100 EUR will be dismissed as the Game Time and character transfers are usually non-refundable.

Additionally, you will be required to update the terms in all of your threads and make it clear that you are *ONLY* acting as a middleman and don't hold any of the accounts you sell and not responsible for anything that happens to the account once the transaction is concluded.

----------


## BERAccounts

Post has been moved below.

----------


## D3Boost

> I am holding every product that I have listed under my possession. This product wasn't listed in none of my topics because it wasn't mine. 
> 
> 
> This account has been created at May 2, 2020 and there is a product refund that has been occured at May 1, 2020. That proves there are two accounts. Where is the explanation of that? 
> @D3Boost


Even if we assumed that was true, you still never warned the buyer that you were only acting as a middleman for this specific transaction and that you are not responsible for anything that happens once the transaction is concluded.

If I was selling an account and only acting as a middleman then I would have clearly advised both sides about this. If you did this then you wouldn't be responsible for anything once the transaction is concluded. But since you never mentioned anything about this to the buyer then you will be held responsible for this.

----------


## BERAccounts

I am holding every product that I have listed under my possession. This product wasn't listed in none of my topics because it wasn't mine. 


This account has been created at May 2, 2020 and there is a product refund that has been purchased at May 1, 2020. That proves there are two accounts. Where is the explanation of that? 
@D3Boost


'ACCOUNT HAS BEEN CREATED AT MAY 2, 2020'
Proof 1: Imgur: The magic of the Internet
Proof 2: Imgur: The magic of the Internet

'CHARGEBACK OCCURED FOR 110 LEVEL BOOST WHICH WAS PURCHASED AT MAY 1, 2020'
Imgur: The magic of the Internet


ONLY EXPLANATION:

1- He changed Battletag of the account that I have created at May 2, 2020.
2- He took the same Battletag on another account that has been existing already before May 2, 2020.
3- He changed mail adress of the account that I have created to another mail adress for make previous mail available.
4- He added other account to the mail address that we have used for create this account at May 2, 2020.
5- He edited ownership name on the battle.net website to 'Henrik' and he made a mirror account.
6- He performed a fake recall and automatic Blizzard Response used the current first name as 'Henrik'. 

If there is not any existing account at May 1, how you can purchase something with it and refund it later on? It is simply not possible. 

I have no problem with performing a refund if I am being wrong. If I sold a product, I know that I am responsible for the damage. But in this case, there is no way for someone being able to recall this account. am %100 positive he is still having this character under his possession.

---

You are right about me not informing him about being a middleman. I totally agree on that. But my point is, if there is not a real recall occured, that means I am innocent.

----------


## jontebs

@D3Boost you can log onto my email used on the account if you want the real proof. It IS the same account, there was never 2 accounts. BERA is just trying to save his own skin.

Here are the proof for it (login on the mail to see the mails from blizzard yourself if u want, I can pm you the login details, as this was only used for this account until BERA could transfer it owner to my own account):
@BERAccounts how can you prove that the account was CREATED on 2nd may? please provide proof for this, as this was the mail from blizzard 3 weeks after I got the account:

Imgur: The magic of the Internet
Imgur: The magic of the Internet

You haven't proven in any form that the account was created 2nd may. You have only provided screenshots of me sending the transaction for the account, that doesn't mean that the account was CREATED that day. Your words say nothing.

Also still here you are trying to point this towards me, I'm the one being scammed. I am still willing to give admin the login details for the email used so they can see for themselves.

1- He changed Battletag of the account that I have created at May 2, 2020. I have not changed any battletag, you have no proof of this either, so it's simply false.
2- He took the same Battletag on another account that has been existing already before May 2, 2020. You cannot get the same battlenet tag (maybe the name but you cannot get the same numbers), so this is also false. There is no way you can do this.
3- He changed mail adress of the account that I have to another mail adress for make previous mail available. Why would I do this? I was waiting for your transfer to my own account so it would be merge into my account. That's what I asked you over and over again on skype about. Proof that I kept asking when we could do the transfer of the druid to my own account:

Imgur: The magic of the Internet
Imgur: The magic of the Internet
Imgur: The magic of the Internet

4- He added other account to the mail address that we have used for create this account at May 2, 2020.  I don't even undestand this one. Makes no sense. So you mean I did this EXACTLY the same day and time I bought the account from you? makes absolutely ZERO sense. For what profit would I make this even?
5- He edited ownership name on the battle.net website to 'Henrik' and he made a mirror account. How can I do that? Not even possible without a photo ID
6- He performed a fake recall and automatic Blizzard Response used the current first name as 'Henrik'. Not even possible as well. What is even a fake recall? Also where did you get "Henrik" from?

None of this makes sense. This is only to save your own skin. I'm the one being scammed, I'm not the scammer.

----------


## D3Boost

There is no point in discussing this further. It all boils down to the fact that the buyer was not told that you were a middleman for this transaction and that you are not responsible for anything that happens after the transaction is concluded. I think this was crucial and you should have advised the buyer so at least he knew what he was getting himself into.

----------


## BERAccounts

@jontebs you are trying to response to everything I say. Can you give me response of this too please?

How did you managed to purchase a product at May 1, while account has been created at May 2? You have two accounts it is clear as daylight.

----------


## jontebs

> @jontebs you are trying to response to everything I say. Can you give me response of this too please?
> 
> How did you managed to purchase a product at May 1, while account has been created at May 2? You have two accounts it is clear as daylight.


You tell me dude. You're the one creating the account. I dont have 2 accounts I swear on all my heart. You have no clue what you are stating here. I'm scammed on my account and you are pointing this towards me, which is very frustrating for me, when Im the one being scammed. You are stating I made it all up and that I did some weird stuff with the account I dont even understand how you came up with all of this. Some of the points you are stating are not even possible to do - such as change the btag to the same btag number again on another account.

I'm not guilty. Enough dude.

----------


## BERAccounts

Your feelings or promises have no effect on this case. If I created an account at May 2, how you can possibly purchase something with this account at May 1? Account wasn't even existing when this purchase has been made.

I created this account at 3 PM UK Time on May 2, 2020. Not even possible to getting timezoned to previous day.

----------


## jontebs

> Your feelings or promises have no effect on this case. If I created an account at May 2, how you can possibly purchase something with this account at May 1? Account wasn't even existing when this purchase has been made.
> 
> I created this account at 3 PM UK Time on May 2, 2020. Not even possible to getting timezoned to previous day.


Imgur: The magic of the Internet

check what btag it is - the same as the druid account I bought from you. I'm not lying. And you have no proof of the account being created the 2nd May 2020. You are simply stating that to make me look bad. I got the account from you the 2nd but that doesnt prove it's not created before that. Now stop accusing me for stuff I haven't done. I'm the one being scammed by you, not the other way around. 

Admin already said it's pointless you try to turn this on me when I'm innocent. So please stop.

Thanks.

----------


## BERAccounts

You can change and retake Battletag IDs in few minutes. Everything proves that this account has been made at May 2.

I have no reason to risk my 3 years of hardwork for 450 Euro but you have many reasons to fake a recall for 450 Euro.

I have over 350 Positive Feedback with %100 Positive ratio since 2017. You are not accusing a random person for doing a recall, you are accusing the person who is on top of the EU market. While knowing there will be a dispute and risk of damaging my reputation, why would I do a recall to product that doesn’t even worth? 

I made this account with purpose of making it recall proof and you are saying that one magical figure did a successful recall to this account. Another magical figure purchased a 110 Level Boost without even account being created. List goes on and on.

Playing the victim always make you profit doesn’t matter who you are.

----------


## jontebs

> You can change and retake Battletag IDs in few minutes. Everything proves that this account has been made at May 2.
> 
> I have no reason to risk my 3 years of hardwork for 450 Euro but you have many reasons to fake a recall for 450 Euro.
> 
> I have over 350 Positive Feedback with %100 Positive ratio since 2017. You are not accusing a random person for doing a recall, you are accusing the person who is on top of the EU market. While knowing there will be a dispute and risk of damaging my reputation, why would I do a recall to product that doesn’t even worth? 
> 
> I made this account with purpose of making it recall proof and you are saying that one magical figure did a successful recall to this account. Another magical figure purchased a 110 Level Boost without even account being created. List goes on and on.
> 
> Playing the victim always make you profit doesn’t matter who you are.


You have not posted a single proof that it was created 2nd May 2020. You are just using words which does not prove anything. I have screenshots of the actual emails from blizzard, what do you have? 
Also why do you continue when mods already said it's pointless? you are simply here to defend yourself, and you have atleast 3-4 people in this thread saying you are doing bad business as well. Enough now. I have several screenshots from Blizzard saying stuff got chargeback and then suddenly the mail got changed out of the blue.. hmmm I made up all of that also? you are just here stating everything I say is false and that I'm a liar when you know I'm speaking the truth (even with proof as screenshots), but yet here you are continueing to fight to save your own skin only.

----------


## BERAccounts

These people are following me wherever I go, nothing unexpected happening there. I am just trying to see your explanation, that's all. We have created this account under your mail adress at May 2, 2020 according to Skype logs. I am not trying to change the decision, I am just saying that there are no recall and it is not possible.

----------


## D3Boost

Please do not post unless you are directly involved in this dispute.

BERAccounts should have mentioned that he is only acting as a middleman and providing any further assistance after the sale is made. This would have allowed the seller to take a proper decision at his own risk.

Whether a recall really happened or faked, it's impossible to prove. My decision is solely based on the fact that the buyer was not provided with all the information required in order for him to make the proper decision; he was misinformed.

Unfortunately for BERAccounts, he will need to refund the 350 EUR to jontebs.

----------


## jontebs

> Please do not post unless you are directly involved in this dispute.
> 
> BERAccounts should have mentioned that he is only acting as a middleman and providing any further assistance after the sale is made. This would have allowed the seller to take a proper decision at his own risk.
> 
> Whether a recall really happened or faked, it's impossible to prove. My decision is solely based on the fact that the buyer was not provided with all the information required in order for him to make the proper decision; he was misinformed.
> 
> Unfortunately for BERAccounts, he will need to refund the 350 EUR to jontebs.


How do we proceed with this?

----------


## BERAccounts

Send your Paypal or Crypto Wallet.

----------


## BERAccounts

Refund has been issued as 350 Euro.
@D3Boost

----------


## jontebs

Confirming that I recieved the payment from BERAccounts. I'll be in touch if he tries to recall the payment or something.

----------


## BERAccounts

> I'll be in touch if he tries to recall the payment or something.


Funny as usual  :Big Grin:

----------


## D3Boost

Case resolved, thanks for your cooperation.

----------

